# Locking "Recipe" Thread



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I think someone should move the posts asking questions in there and lock the recipe thread.

Also, I went in to delete my post, but how do you delete it? I hit the edit/delete button and I did not see where I can delete it.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Pretty sure I can do some of that. Lemme see.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I only suggested it so there is no "chatter", just recipes.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

No, I totally agree.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

There were reasons why some things were locked and not others. Recipes should have no chatter and if someone wanted to post a recipe they send it in to a mod or admin.
Tam


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Right, Tam, but it wasn't locked, it seems, after the switch to the new forum.


----------

